# REC...Roasted Chicken with Balsamic Vinaigrette



## abjcooking (Feb 17, 2005)

1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
2T. dijon mustard
2T. fresh lemon juice
2 garlic cloves, chopped
2T. olive oil
salt and pepper
1 (4lb.) whole chicken, cut into pieces
1/2 cup low-salt chicken broth (I used homemade)
1t. lemon zest
1T. chopped fresh parsley leaves for garnish

Whisk the vinegar, mustard, lemon juice, garlic, olive oil, salt, and pepper in small bowl to blend.  Combine the vinaigrette and chicken pieces in large resealable plastic bag; seal the bag and toss to coat.  Refrigerate, turning the chicken pieces occasionally, for at least 2 hours and up to 1 day.

Preheat the oven to 400.  Remove chicken from the bag and arrange the chicken pieces on a large greased baking dish.  Roast until the chicken is just cooked through, about 1 hour.  If your chicken browns too quickly, cover it with foil for the remaining cooking time.  Transfer the chicken to a serving platter.  Place the baking dish on a burner over medium-low heat.  Whisk the chicken broth into the pan drippings, scraping up any browned bits on the bottom of the baking sheet with a wooden spoon and mixing them into the broth and pan drippings.  Drizzle the pan drippings over the chicken.  Sprinkle the lemon zest and parsley over the chicken and serve.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2005)

I think I'll love it!

Thanks!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 18, 2005)

abj, that sounds really good.  I think I will try it, but with a single chicken breast.


----------



## nicole (Feb 19, 2005)

abj. made a recipe like this really is good. everyone must try


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, hope everyone likes it.  I think I marinated my for a day.  Let me knows how it turns out.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 24, 2005)

*abjcooking*



			
				abjcooking said:
			
		

> Well, hope everyone likes it.  I think I marinated my for a day.  Let me knows how it turns out.



Meant to thank you for the recipe you gave for cordon bleu recipe?  I don't know if that is proper spelling but I fixed it with crescent rolls, mushrooms, ham, etc.  Do you know what I am talking about?  They ate it and knew someone gave me the recipe because we never had before.  VEry good and I thank you for your time and did appreciate it.  Sorry for failing to answer about suggestion.  I am going to try this one later this week.  Thanks


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm glad you liked it.  It is called Crescent Cordon Bleu.  It is great for a fast and easy meal and kids seem to really enjoy it too.  I love using crescent rolls for meals when I'm not in the mood to do a lot of cooking.  Hope you enjoy the balsamic chicken recipe!


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 26, 2005)

abj, GREAT recipe!  I made it tonight with a single chicken breast for my boyfriend and he loved it.  I'm new to cooking chicken, and so far this is his favorite!

I only got to marinate it for 3 hours, not the full day you suggested, but I guess it turned out good too!

Thanks, I'll be using this one again and again!


----------

